# If you had to live in another country, what country would it be?



## SugardewVillage (Aug 1, 2016)

I want to live in South Korea.


----------



## Licorice (Aug 1, 2016)

Ireland because it's GORGEOUS


----------



## moonford (Aug 1, 2016)

I would love to live in Denmark, but I really want to live in the southern parts of my country as they are beautiful.


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 1, 2016)

maybe norway or maybe germany or some english speaking country (australia, the uk or canada preferably lmao) idk. norway because it's kinda like sweden except ppl talk norweigan (which  . ... sorry but it sounds really weird) 
germany because uh idk it seems kinda alright 
the english speaking countries i listed bc they seem okie dokie and i know english lollllll

as for best country idk.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 1, 2016)

That's easy. United Kingdom in London, it has that Big Ben there. And isn't that place the birthplace of Crescent Rolls? And other bread?


----------



## Aniko (Aug 1, 2016)

Iceland, Norway, Finland, Sweden...  I'm not sure. A place with ice, snow, mountains and forests if possible (Iceland wouldn't be a good choice then). So far I'm very happy where I am.


----------



## Crash (Aug 1, 2016)

ireland, england, norway, finland, or a tropical island somewhere


----------



## Stalfos (Aug 1, 2016)

Probably Germany. Or Canada.


----------



## moonford (Aug 1, 2016)

I think almost everyone in America are going to leave the country if Trump becomes president, ha.

Good luck to you all.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 1, 2016)

If I didn't live in Canada, I'd like to live in a place like Belgium or Greenland.


----------



## jiny (Aug 1, 2016)

New Zealand omg


----------



## Bowie (Aug 1, 2016)

Scotland. I've visited before, and it was close to perfection.


----------



## King Dorado (Aug 1, 2016)

my home nation of Atlantis is the best country.

if i had to live elsewhere, i'd probably move to the country with the best beer:  Belgium.


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 1, 2016)

Canada, London, Japan, Hong Kong, S. Korea, or France


----------



## vel (Aug 1, 2016)

freaking love australia


----------



## SugardewVillage (Aug 1, 2016)

I'd probably want to live in Norway or New Zealand. I think the best country is Canada.


----------



## Xerolin (Aug 1, 2016)

New Zealand, England, or Norway


----------



## Stalfos (Aug 1, 2016)

Stalfos said:


> Probably Germany. Or Canada.



Or Switzerland or Austria.


----------



## Celestefey (Aug 1, 2016)

Germany, it's a really lovely country, the cities are super pretty, and from my experience the people were really nice too. Although I can't remember much of the language from my German studies at school.

Also Japan, but does that count if I have to spend a year abroad there to study anyway??


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 1, 2016)

The united states cuz trump


----------



## jiny (Aug 1, 2016)

also hong kong


----------



## Greninja (Aug 1, 2016)

Canada or The Netherlands specifically in Holland or Amsterdam


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Aug 1, 2016)

Bowie said:


> Scotland. I've visited before, and it was close to perfection.



The weather isn't.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Aug 1, 2016)

Norway would be a nice place to stay.


----------



## wassop (Aug 1, 2016)

if i had to choose , probably ireland or scotland . i also love new zealand , nordic countries , and canada


----------



## Mr. Cat (Aug 1, 2016)

Iceland, New Zealand, Sweden, and Canada all sound quite nice right about now.


----------



## Chrystina (Aug 1, 2016)

Canada because ♥


----------



## Kaiserin (Aug 1, 2016)

I'd live in the United Kingdom.


----------



## Kevinnn (Aug 1, 2016)

I'd be cool and say Boston but sorry Canada is great oml

<4


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 1, 2016)

Probably somewhere with a nice ocean view so I can live in my hobo box enjoying the sand.

Or IDK Canada, that healthcare system is to die for


----------



## Kevinnn (Aug 1, 2016)

i suck at reading wow


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 1, 2016)

at this point I think the only true escape would be finding another habitable planet and sneaking off on your own


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 1, 2016)

I always thought Australia or New Zealand would be pretty neato


----------



## xara (Aug 1, 2016)

I honestly think I'd like to live in Sweden or maybe even Australia...but the spiders they have there honestly kind of throw me off of that idea


----------



## Daydream (Aug 1, 2016)

England, just to hear the accent everyday. Also to improve my English.


----------



## mogyay (Aug 1, 2016)

either canada or ireland, or maybe wales


----------



## maplecheek (Aug 1, 2016)

Probably Peru.

Or Canada, which is a more realistic wish.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Aug 1, 2016)

Poland so I can finally learn the language


----------



## Cascade (Aug 1, 2016)

Philippines.. my hometown


----------



## moonbunny (Aug 1, 2016)

Iceland, for the scenery.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 1, 2016)

Maybe London or somewhere in the UK


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 2, 2016)

Probably Japan or Australia. I used to really want to live in Japan back in 2010 but Australia seems like a really cool place as well. One of my IRL friends went there last year, after all.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Aug 2, 2016)

Surprised how many people would want to come and live in the uk, particularly London. And I would have thought Australia would come out on top
I would love to live in Iceland. Just somewhere I've always wanted to go. Not overpopulated and I can't stand too hot weather so it's perfect


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 2, 2016)

IDK whether or not there is an objectively best country, but I'd like to live in Sweden for a number of reasons.


----------



## wolfie1 (Aug 2, 2016)

Canada, the U.S. (although if Trump wins, I'd better stop thinking about that, lol), UK or Australia.


----------



## Envy (Aug 2, 2016)

Canada. Otherwise,  Norway, Finland, or Sweden. I think those would be too much of a culture shock for me, though, so I put Canada first.


----------



## namiieco (Aug 2, 2016)

Somewhere in the usa or canada because im not up for learning a new language


----------



## Stalfos (Aug 2, 2016)

nintendofan85 said:


> ...Australia seems like a really *cool* place as well.



Nah, Australia is *hot*.


----------



## Daydream (Aug 2, 2016)

I'm surprised at how many people said Canada.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 2, 2016)

Stalfos said:


> Nah, Australia is *hot*.



Not that kind of cool.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LinkToTheWorld said:


> Surprised how many people would want to come and live in the uk, particularly London. And I would have thought Australia would come out on top
> I would love to live in Iceland. Just somewhere I've always wanted to go. Not overpopulated and I can't stand too hot weather so it's perfect



UK surprised me too because of Brexit.


----------



## Noah2000 (Aug 2, 2016)

Somalia

jk


----------



## Capeet (Aug 2, 2016)

I think Norway would be pretty cool. I went there this summer and loved the mountains, fjords and countryside there. It would be practical too because it's a welfare state. Sweden would be cool too, I'd actually have a use for my Swedish there. Canada and New Zealand seem beautiful but I don't know much about them. The little I do makes me want to live there though.


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 2, 2016)

Probably the UK, London possibly. Or Australia, though I prefer the UK. A lot.


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 2, 2016)

Either Germany or Italy, I love the food!


----------



## Byngo (Aug 2, 2016)

New Zealand 

it's a very peaceful country and iirc has one of the highest quality of life ratings in the world


----------



## Saylor (Aug 2, 2016)

New Zealand would be neat. Or maybe another island somewhere in the Pacific or Spain or Italy.


----------



## ellarella (Aug 2, 2016)

Norway, probably! seems like a decent country that wouldn't be too much of a change


----------



## aericell (Aug 2, 2016)

I'd probably live in Singapore


----------



## King Dorado (Aug 3, 2016)

Cosmic Kid said:


> I think Norway would be pretty cool. I went there this summer and loved the mountains, fjords and countryside there. It would be practical too because it's a welfare state. Sweden would be cool too, I'd actually have a use for my Swedish there. Canada and New Zealand seem beautiful but I don't know much about them. The little I do makes me want to live there though.



Ja, Norway!  See the l?veli lakes The w?nd?rful teleph?ne system and m?ni interesting furry animals.   Including the majestik m??se. A M??se once bit my sister... No realli!


----------



## Promarged36 (Aug 3, 2016)

I'd probably live in New Zealand  or London


----------



## vogelbiene (Aug 3, 2016)

Either Canada, Finland or Austria.
Canada because I absolutely love the wildlife there, as well as the overall environment! A little log cabin in the woods not too far from town would be so nice...

Austria because, well, all my family is there!! Aha, I would love to see them all again, and again, Austria has beautiful scenery.

Finland mainly because I have heard such good things about the country, it's population and scenery. (Any Finnish people- feel free to prove me wrong :^) ) I've always wanted to  go to all the Nordic countries, but Finland has always been a favourite of mine. uvu

*edit;;* why do people want to go to Australia
this country is hot, the wildlife is mildly disturbing and the amount of yobbos and housos is amazing smh


----------



## Blacklist (Aug 3, 2016)

Either Japan, USA, or UK. They all have all of the next gen consoles at sales. Japan, because I want to learn how to draw anime and I love sushi, USA or UK because THE COUNTRY IS FUDGING DEVELOPED AND DOESNT HAVE FUDGING CORRUPTION, UH!


----------



## Pearls (Aug 3, 2016)

Japan or Germany


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 3, 2016)

Probably America? 
Or Japan....I've just come back from a holiday to Tokyo and it was amazing. Everyone is so nice and respectful, and there's literally no crime there lmao


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Aug 3, 2016)

If I had to study abroad, I'd say Mexico or the U.K.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 3, 2016)

Either Japan or Russia, since my dad is russian. Also I want those streetpasses!


----------



## Cudon (Aug 3, 2016)

vogelbiene said:


> Either Canada, Finland or Austria.
> Canada because I absolutely love the wildlife there, as well as the overall environment! A little log cabin in the woods not too far from town would be so nice...
> 
> Austria because, well, all my family is there!! Aha, I would love to see them all again, and again, Austria has beautiful scenery.
> ...


As a Finnish person, Finland does have it's share of issues. Like the politics aren't always all that great, there's some racism, the country has a big issue with the south being really populated and the north not -> leads to southern areas being more privileged and having more clinics and schools and such, the amount of jobless people is a bit high, there have been budget cuts to medicine and schooling iirc, short summers, very irregular weather (due to some sort of cyclone thing that starts like west of UK, idr the word for it) But I wouldn't call this country bad by any means.

I think I'd want to move to a similar country, like Norway or Denmark. I would also love to live in a place where it rains often.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 4, 2016)

New Zealand


----------



## strawberrigod (Aug 5, 2016)

I'd live in Japan, S. Korea, U.K. or Canada.

I think my #1 dream choice would be Japan, though. I love the culture and I plan to study the language! I was also really into robotics at one point and was fascinated with their developments there. The only thing is it's overcrowded and I'm not sure I would fit in. More realistically, I'd live in Canada. I hear really good things about it and most of the people I know from Canada are super friendly and enjoy living there!


----------



## bigger34 (Aug 5, 2016)

Japan yo.


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 5, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> Either Japan or Russia, since my dad is russian. Also I want those streetpasses!



Omg yes, I got like 70 people while I was in Tokyo 
I get none here Dx


----------



## N e s s (Aug 5, 2016)

I would go to canada, they have some nice folks there.

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh that or Japan because i'm anime trash


----------



## oath2order (Aug 11, 2016)

Probably Britain because I can't be ****ed to learn another language

- - - Post Merge - - -

Probably Britain because I can't be ****ed to learn another language


----------



## Romaki (Aug 20, 2016)

I want to live in an english speaking country... Maybe US if it fixes it many deadly issues (really don't wanna die), until then Canada I guess.

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> Probably Britain because I can't be ****ed to learn another language
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Probably Britain because I can't be ****ed to learn another language



I've been using Duolingo to learn spanish as a fourth language and it'a super easy and fun and takes like ten minutes a day. It's worth a shot!


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 20, 2016)

I'd probably go to Canada. My Grandad and Uncle live there so they'd keep me safe and I can't speak any other language other than english. I could maybe survive in France but eh.


----------



## Togekid (Aug 20, 2016)

Probably (being realistic) Ireland, Canada, or New Zealand.
If I had the capacity to learn a new language, I'd live in Iceland.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Aug 20, 2016)

I'd stay right where I am.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Aug 20, 2016)

Japan (DUH!), Canada, Paris, Amsterdam, London and maybe America (NY and LA) if anyone wins the election except trump.


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 20, 2016)

i'm from the US, so realistically, canada! idealistically, japan. very original considering all these other responses


----------



## piichinu (Aug 20, 2016)

probably syria or japan

edit: well syria for sure if it doesnt become an islamic state/goes back to how it was

- - - Post Merge - - -

im from the us also

- - - Post Merge - - -



Riedy said:


> I want to live in an english speaking country... Maybe US if it fixes it many deadly issues (really don't wanna die),



ok


----------



## Chicha (Aug 21, 2016)

Peru since it's where most of my family is and we have all kinds of climates and fabulous food. It's not a perfect country but I do miss it. Italy would be my second choice. I learned Italian and went there before and it was very nice. Travel would be so easy.

Japan and New Zealand would also be good choices. If I lived in Japan, I'd bid farewell to my wallet.


----------



## chaicow (Aug 21, 2016)

I have a lot of family members in Switzerland so I'd probably go there. I have some relatives in Japan and in Australia too, so I could go there. Canda is also an option.

Edit: I'm from the US


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 21, 2016)

My birth country New Zealand.


----------



## piske (Aug 21, 2016)

Probably Canada tbh. Seems the most realistic for my life.


----------



## zoetrope (Aug 21, 2016)

I'm surprised to see how long it took for the Japan train to get going.  When I opened this thread I was expecting it to be everyone's answer.  

I'd probably want to live somewhere alpine.  Switzerland, Austria, Germany...


----------



## Renmei (Aug 21, 2016)

Ooh so many people who want to move to Finland *o* Anyways, I'd like to move to the UK. Or maybe Japan.. Or New Zealand, I can't decide.. :'D I just want to see the world! See different cultures, meet new people (and get 'em streetpasses), eat all the food and stuff like that *A* That would be living the dream in my opinion.. If I just had the money for that, that is..


----------



## Lydon (Aug 21, 2016)

Canada.


----------



## Irelia (Aug 21, 2016)

psssh I really wouldn't like living anywhere besides the US...
if I had to pick I'd say canada I suppose, since it's not too far


----------



## Soraru (Aug 21, 2016)

japan. my second home.


----------



## Soigne (Aug 21, 2016)

Germany!


----------



## Iwaseleanor (Aug 21, 2016)

Iceland. It's the most peaceful country in the world, and beautiful. Ignoring the volcanoes of course.


----------



## Corrie (Aug 21, 2016)

Ireland or Scotland!


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Aug 21, 2016)

France

i love french and their food!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 21, 2016)

Probably somewhere in Europe, since there are a lot of places I've always wanted to visit and see over there.  Or Russia because of the constant cold climate.


----------



## Milleram (Aug 21, 2016)

I'd love to live in Japan. Not only do most of my hobbies/interests originate in Japan, but I also love other aspects of the culture as well (food, music, etc).


----------



## Taj (Aug 21, 2016)

Syria!

No? Oh ok

Tbh Hawaii. It may not be a country, but it's Hawaii. Just get your flower necklace and grass skirt and start shakin!


----------



## Antonio (Aug 22, 2016)

Japan ofc


----------



## Samansu (Aug 22, 2016)

I would probably live in Canada if I am being realistic, but Japan if I could manage! I don't think any country is 'best.' They are all good in different ways!


----------



## SugardewVillage (Aug 28, 2016)

SugardewVillage said:


> I'd probably want to live in Norway or New Zealand. I think the best country is Canada.



Or maybe Switzerland, Singapore, Austria, Iceland, or Finland (for living).


----------



## Miii (Aug 28, 2016)

Japan, Australia or New Zealand.


----------



## Aleigh (Aug 28, 2016)

The Galapagos Islands. Not too sure if that's even a country, I know it's owned by Ecuador. But either that, or Germany.


----------



## Trip (Aug 28, 2016)

Probably Japan.


----------



## Jint (Aug 29, 2016)

UK, or Taiwan ^ q ^ !!
​


----------



## SugardewVillage (Oct 27, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Eline (Oct 28, 2016)

Probably America... But I really want to have a ton of money IF I would ever live there, so I can take care of myself whatever happens. Right now I live in The Netherlands.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 28, 2016)

I'd love to move to Australia but honestly I would die there so fast, I am far too pale for that heat, I wouldn't survive. To be honest if I had to leave America I'd just go to Canada because it would be close, I like the weather and it seems like a place I'd enjoy.


----------



## Ghibli (Oct 28, 2016)

Iceland because of how stunningly breath taking it is and less populated and it's simply one hell of a site. I use to live in both Russia and Italy, even then I was in the Iceland phase.


----------



## Amy-chan (Oct 28, 2016)

Somewhere in America or Japan.


----------



## Heyden (Oct 28, 2016)

japan or canada probs


----------



## angelkay (Oct 28, 2016)

Probably Italy or Japan. There are so many beautiful places though


----------



## nintendoanna (Oct 28, 2016)

i live in canada but i would love to live in hawaii or like iceland


----------



## tumut (Oct 29, 2016)

I would never live anywhere but the USA cause I LOVE america its the best country to ever exist like honestly I doubt peopl from Canadia even know what true freedom feels like its sad


----------



## shannenenen (Oct 29, 2016)

I hate to be the stereotypical American who wants to move to Canada because of the election, but I am. I love the cold and snow and mountains so Canada would be a good fit for me.


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 29, 2016)

I would probably just move back to Atlantis.

but another interesting place would be Belgium, because they make the world's best beer, and french fries.


----------



## LaurenCupcake (Oct 29, 2016)

I currently live in Scotland, and I think I'd move to Canada or maybe a Scandinavian country like Norway or something  as for the best country, I honestly don't know. It depends, really.


----------



## SugardewVillage (Oct 29, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> I would love to live in Denmark, but I really want to live in the southern parts of my country as they are beautiful.



What country do you live in?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dixx said:


> I would never live anywhere but the USA cause I LOVE america its the best country to ever exist like honestly I doubt peopl from Canadia even know what true freedom feels like its sad



I think they do, in fact they are more free than America is.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 31, 2016)

LaurenCupcake said:


> I currently live in Scotland, and I think I'd move to Canada or maybe a Scandinavian country like Norway or something  as for the best country, I honestly don't know. It depends, really.



I would love to live in Scotland tbh.

Scandinavian countries would be nice but I don't wanna learn another language


----------



## hamster (Oct 31, 2016)

i'm planning on moving to switzerland already. iceland is nice too though


----------



## Frostbite2002 (Oct 31, 2016)

Canada just sounds like such a fun place to live, but that is based off what I've learned about it from the Internet so I may be wrong lol! I like in the UK and it is really boring here tbh but I wouldn't like to live in America (the presidential election, many of the laws, no free healthcare like seriously what and just so many things) I would love to go and live somewhere where there isn't political drama everywhere and has pretty places for me to explore, I suppose I don't mind the country as long as the town I live in (or a small tightly-knit village, when better) would be tucked away neatly in a spot where it isn't too far from civilisation but still had beautiful views of mountains or something of the sort. I went on a bit of a rant there oops! Final answer, maybe I'll stick with my first option of Canada until I think of somewhere better ^^


----------



## enchilada (Oct 31, 2016)

Dixx said:


> I would never live anywhere but the USA cause I LOVE america its the best country to ever exist like honestly I doubt peopl from Canadia even know what true freedom feels like its sad



spoken like a true patriot. godspeed you, brother.


----------



## Dim (Oct 31, 2016)

Somewhere warm I guess


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Nov 1, 2016)

Realistically I would never really get the opportunity to go and live in Iceland or Canada (both of those I would love). But there's plenty of places in the UK I wouldn't mind moving to. Wales in particular and Scotland have some beautiful areas. I would stay away from the big cities and go and live in the sticks somewhere.

Quite jealous of some of my friends who I went to school with, in the last 10 years several of them have moved countries. 1 is currently in New York and another is in Canada, doing really well by all accounts. Love seeing the pictures and how well they've done


----------



## SugardewVillage (Nov 25, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Nodokana (Nov 25, 2016)

Philippines where the majority of my family is.


----------



## Mink777 (Nov 27, 2016)

Iceland most likely.


----------



## SnakeEater (Nov 30, 2016)

The United States.

I also believe it's the best country.


----------



## KingKyle (Nov 30, 2016)

Canada


----------



## ams (Nov 30, 2016)

Hmm, maybe Australia? But an area where dengue isn't endemic if possible.


----------



## Alyx (Nov 30, 2016)

I would love to live in the United Kingdom, probably around the London area.


----------



## FleuraBelle (Nov 30, 2016)

Japan ♡


----------



## AppleCracker (Dec 1, 2016)

Australia, Canada, Sweden, or Japan. Somewhere quiet where I can still travel to the big cities nearby.


----------

